# Dictaphone sur iPhone : une application en silo ?



## quetzal (11 Mai 2021)

Il y a déjà plusieurs fils sur le sujet, mais depuis la disparition d'iTunes et son remplacement par Musique, c'est intéressant de faire le point sur le sujet.

J'ai utilisé le Dictaphone sur mon iPhone 8, avec la dernière version d'iOS, lors d'un parcours de reconnaissance à vélo. L'enregistrement fonctionne bien, on peut créer des dossiers dans l'application. Un seul constat : on ne peut pas (plus ?) faire de pause dans un enregistrement. Le Dictaphone génère automatiquement un nouvel enregistrement au prochain pressé d'écran. Ce n'est pas grave, et ça évite sans doute d'effacer par inadvertance des morceaux déjà enregistrés.

Le désenchantement est venu de retour chez moi, en voulant exploiter les 20 mémos vocaux de 30 secondes à 1 minute que j'avais créé sur la route. Cette page du support d'Apple indique bien comment exporter ces mémos vocaux, cependant cela ne peut être fait que mémo vocal par mémo vocal, un par un donc. Il n'y a même pas l'option d'exporter tout un dossier de mémos vocaux. Etonnant qu'il n'y ait pas de synchronisation automatique sur iCloud, ce qui serait utile. Et même en branchant mon iPhone sur mon MacBookPro, l'application Musique ne me permet apparemment pas de récupérer les mémos vocaux.

Le Dictaphone est une application bien pratique. Les mémos vocaux sont légers, comparé à des fichiers vidéos générés par iPhone. Mais cette application semble isolée dans l'écosystème iOS, sa meilleure intégration ayant apparemment été oubliée par Apple. 

PS. Cet article mériterait un sujet de la part de la rédaction de MacG. Je veux bien qu'on utilise l'analyse et l'exemple ci-dessus, à condition de citer mon nom (et question latérale la rédaction pourrait encourager d'autres lecteurs à contribuer en leur offrant quelques mois d'abonnement au Club en contrepartie d'un article, par exemple).


----------



## Chris K (11 Mai 2021)

quetzal a dit:


> Un seul constat : on ne peut pas (plus ?) faire de pause dans un enregistrement. Le Dictaphone génère automatiquement un nouvel enregistrement au prochain pressé d'écran. Ce n'est pas grave, et ça évite sans doute d'effacer par inadvertance des morceaux déjà enregistrés.


Tu peux modifier un enregistrement de façon à rajouter du mémo.


----------



## quetzal (17 Mai 2021)

Merci @Chris K Le manque d'autres réactions confirme-t-il le manque d'intérêt sur le sujet ?
Un retard aussi important dans l'intégration de l'application à d'autres est quand même inquiétant, non ?


----------

